# i need help



## evie1983 (Apr 9, 2012)

I need some help my neice of 15 is staying with me like she usually does over the weekend.    But she keeps saying to me that shed rather stay here with me and her uncle kurt.  As when she goes home they'll just put her in her room and she is left there and her little sister is made a fuss of.  Even when she asks for help with her homework she is told to **** off.  Her parents even call her fat


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't know if I can offer much help, but it sounds like your niece is lucky to have you for support.  At least if you are giving her the attention and support with her homework that she does not get at home, she feels she has someone to turn to.  It is difficult to know whether saying anything about how she feels to her parents would help or make it worse, but if you did decide to say something, maybe she could start by writing her feelings down in a letter for her mum to read, that than have to say it face to face.  Hope things turn out ok.


----------

